# Migrants with skills thriving in New Zealand, research shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New research by the Department of Labour in New Zealand has found the skilled migrant category is generally working well, with 94% of skilled migrants in jobs three years after migrating, and earning on average $30 an hour. The research study called Points of Difference aimed to find out how well skilled migrants integrated into [...]

Click to read the full news article: Migrants with skills thriving in New Zealand, research shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

